# Warum landen manche Mails bei Posteingang und andere bei Unbekannt?



## Defenz0r (30. März 2017)

Hi,

ich Frage mich warum manche Mails bei dem Ordner Unbekannt landen und andere bei Posteingang? Was kann ich daran aendern?


Danke


----------



## DKK007 (30. März 2017)

Im Posteingang landen Mails von bekannten Absendern.
Spam landet im Spamordner und das was nicht zugeordnet werden kann bei Unbekannt.


----------



## Defenz0r (30. März 2017)

Ok ich habe gerade herausgefunden das ich den Spamschutz deaktivieren kann, danach landen alle Nachrichten automatisch bei Posteingang.
Das mit den bekannten Absendern hat bei mir (web.de) nicht geklappt.

Aber mein Filter (Outlook kann nur Posteingang) sollte jetzt funktionieren.


----------



## DKK007 (30. März 2017)

Kann sein, dass die bei Web.de im Adressbuch stehen müssen, oder du zumindest schon mal geantwortet haben muss.


----------



## fotoman (30. März 2017)

Bei mir reicht es (web.de), wenn ich die Mails (den Absender) einmal manuell in den Posteingang verschiebe. Ist halt lästig, wenn man den Webmailer niemals und die App auch nur gelegentlich nutzt. Daher landen bei mir einfach alle Mail aus dem Posteingang und "Unbekannt" im Posteingang von Thundebird.


----------



## Defenz0r (30. März 2017)

Ich nutze seit heute Microsoft Outlook (365).
Microsoft Thunderbird aktualisiert nicht gescheit selbst wenn man es einstellt.
Das war so nervig ... Es wurde nur mit einem klick auf den Ordner aktualisiert.
Speziell wenn man Arbeit hat die sehr schnell erledigt sein muss ein Problem.

Outlook hat das Problem nicht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. März 2017)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Microsoft Thunderbird aktualisiert nicht gescheit selbst wenn man es einstellt.


Quark.
Man mußt es schon mit Bedacht einstellen.



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Outlook hat das Problem nicht.


Nur wenn die  .pst abstürzt hast Du ein exponetiell größeres Problem, als bei Thunderbird.


----------



## Defenz0r (31. März 2017)

Ja genau, jetzt sagst du mir ich machs falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

pro Konto...}
Aleine das ein simples autohotkey script hier half das einfach hoch und runter gegangen ist in den Ordnern hat schon geholfen ist aber keine Loesung. Ist wahrscheinlich ein Bug in Thunderbird.

 Bei mir machen 3 Minuten Verzoegerung sehr viel aus, wenn das Programm selbst bei einem Intervall von 1 Minute bei allen Konten 1 Stunde zur Aktualisierung braucht ist das ein Fail.

Einfach zu sagen ich mache Dinge falsch obwohl ich alles mehrfach ueberpruft und gegengeprueft habe finde ich provokant um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## fotoman (31. März 2017)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Bei mir machen 3 Minuten Verzoegerung sehr viel aus, wenn das Programm selbst bei einem Intervall von 1 Minute bei allen Konten 1 Stunde zur Aktualisierung braucht ist das ein Fail.


Dann hast Du sicherlich einen bezahlten Account bei web.de. Oder haben die endlich ihre Sperre aufgegeben, dass man die Mail beim Free-Account nur im 15-Minuten Intervall abrufen kann?

 Meine Mails vom Free-Account werden jedenfalls alle 15 Minuten brav (per POP3) durch Thundebird herunter geladen. Die Web.de iOS App hat die Beschränkung zwar nicht, aber die macht auch nur IMAP und zeigt neue Mails sofort per Push-Nachricht an.

Ach so, bei meinem Free-Account habe ich vor vielen Jahren man im Web-Interface eingestellt, welche Ordner er per POP3 überhaupt herunter laden soll (insb. nicht nur den  Posteingang).


----------



## Defenz0r (31. März 2017)

Nein ich habe einen unbezahlten Account und mit Outlook werden die Mails wirklich im Minutenintervall abgerufen was auch funktioniert.

Ja dann ist wahrscheinlich Zeitbegrenzung aufgehoben


----------



## MOD6699 (31. März 2017)

Ich glaub die Zeitbegrenzung gibt's nicht mehr. Auch bei mir funktioniert es eigentlich aber manchmal dauert es und/oder es hakt. Kann auch sein, dass die Web Server das nicht so schnell checken.


----------



## Defenz0r (31. März 2017)

Ne, mein Smartphone bekommt die Mails auch direkt. Nur Thunderbird hakt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. März 2017)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Bei mir machen 3 Minuten Verzoegerung sehr viel aus, .


Und da hast Du einen unbezahlten Anbieter?
Zu Web, der alten Spamschleuder sag ich mal nichts

Bei mir funktioniert der Abruf übrigens einwandfrei mit Thunderbird im Minutentakt bei web.de auf meinem Schrottkonto.
Der hat keinen Bug.

Eben gerade sind 4 Nachrichten abgerufen worden.

Hast Du mal Thunderbird repariert?


----------



## Defenz0r (31. März 2017)

Ja Thunderbird weist das Verhalten auf 4 verschiedenen physikalischen Maschinen auf.
Der Bug tritt aber auch nur auf wenn man Thunderbird lang laufen laesst und viele Regeln hat (wie ich)
Sprich tritt nur in einer bestimmten Konfiguration auf und ist uninteressant fuer die dev's das zu fixen.

Wie gesagt - ist ein Bug und der Beweis dazu ist einfach der das ich - wenn ich den Ordner Unbekannt in diesem Falle anklicken wuerde emails von ein paar Stunden kommen. Waehrendessen mich mein Smartphone schon frueher benachrichtigt hat das Mails von X gekommen sind.
Wie es jetzt mit Posteingang aussieht weiss ich nicht - da ich jetzt ja alles auf den Posteingang umgeleitet habe das ich die Filter in Outlook nutzen kann/


----------



## Deep Thought (1. April 2017)

Rufst du die Mails per pop3 oder imap ab?
Für "sofortiges" abrufen ist imap deutlich besser geeignet.

Ich vermute fast, du benutzt mit Outlook imap, während du Thunderbird noch auf pop3 stehen hast.


----------



## Defenz0r (1. April 2017)

Beides steht auf IMAP. Es gibt einen anderen Thread den ich erstellt habe wo gezeigt wurde das man pro Ordner eine Konfugurieren muss. Seit dem funktioniert es.


----------

